# Red Brake Calipers - Covers?



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is an aftermarket that makes, specific, R-Line red caliper covers? I'm trying to get a set of red caliper covers for a 2022 SE R-Line, Black, but am not finding a lot out there. Perhaps I need some guidance?

Thanks!
Shumax


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It's a good deal of work, but you can achieve what you desire for < $30.....from a previous post of mine....

I've found that masking and spraying is MUCH easier. (I was talking to a fellow owner who had brush painted theirs...)
Line the wheel well with paper, wrapping it around the fender a bit. You shouldn't get that much overspray if you're careful.
I wrap a Kroger plastic bag (or Meijer or Wally World) around the rotor and tuck it in around the brake pad. Take's about 2 minutes to make sure the rotor is fully protected.
Throw an old sheet in around the shock and tape it up in a few spots.....Walla, ready for paint!
I went one step further and bought R Line decals (capable of high heat) from a company in Croatia so it took some time to get them, but I was in no hurry.
3 or 4 coats of high temp red, add the decal, then 2 or 3 coats of high temp clear...

Haven't taken any "finished product" (w/wheels on the car pics) yet, but I can tell you they look fantastic!!!!












Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

It does look good! Link to the decals?

I have an Explorer Sport and they actually make metal plates that bolt over the caliper. $185. But very nice quality and sturdy. Was hoping for the same.

Thanks again!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Amazon.com: VW R Brake caliper Mirror Window decal set 8pcs, 50mm - 20mm V.2 (white Ð black) : Automotive


Amazon.com: VW R Brake caliper Mirror Window decal set 8pcs, 50mm - 20mm V.2 (white Ð black) : Automotive



www.amazon.com





They take quite a while to get (made in Croatia), but I was in no hurry...

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

MGP Brake Caliper Covers for 2018-2021 Volkswagen Tiguan (11223S) Front & Rear Set


- Includes a Set of 4 caliper covers and stainless-steel fastening clips - Made with Aerospace Grade Aluminum - Quick & Easy Installation; Approx. 1 hour - Tested for Safety and Durability - Less Brake Dust, Cleaner Wheels




www.calipercovers.com





Or El Cheapo....









4 Brake Caliper Cover RED Volkswagen VW R GTI GOLF JETTA PASSAT POLO BEETLE UP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 4 Brake Caliper Cover RED Volkswagen VW R GTI GOLF JETTA PASSAT POLO BEETLE UP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

MGP is who made the ones on my Explorer. Contacted them as they do sell them for a 2021. Should be the same for 2022. They have blank ones - no logo. But said they can add the “R” for a charge. 

The plastic version takes a significant amount of trimming. First, I have a hard time buying into a piece of plastic and glued to the brake caliber and holding up from the heat long-term. Perhaps it’s just me?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I wouldn't go plastic either, but was just throwing it out there.
For < $30 total I went my route....meh...maybe it was more like $40, but it was WELL under $200+

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks again. I am going to see what they say about adding the logo. If not, will be going your route. I just would prefer less effort


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Honestly, MOST of the effort is in the jacking the car and removing and re-installing the wheels.
Paint prep and the actual paint, decal install and clearcoat is a breeze.

You still have to do the hard part....

Just sayin...

Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Wrapped calipers are holding on good and bright as ever, SOOOO glad I went the route I went 😍


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

I ended up working with MGP to make a set. Still working out the details. My wife picked the navy blue 2022 SEL R-Line, so I think I'm going to flip the narrative on this design and go with a black cover, gray bolts and then the new "R" in red. 

I also plan to try and get red "R's" for the front grill and side fenders. I worry then having full on red, on the calipers, it going to end up being too much RED. Thus, the change to a black cover with just the red logo...


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Shumax said:


> My wife picked the navy blue 2022 SEL R-Line...


You mean "Atlantic Blue Metallic", right 
Did she get Black leather?

Bob


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Yea, that…! . Black leather -yes.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Get it at Brunswick? Take immediate delivery?
Your wife has good taste!
Pics? (yeah, you can take some of the car too  )

I spent months looking for my 21 and yours was 30 mins away? Lucky!

Congrats,

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

And here they are...!  Can't decide if the rivets should be gray. But, for what they are? I really like what's here!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I like your style, but I'm a little worried that the BLACK caliper covers will get "lost"....

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Yea, I am on the fence man! Red grill logo. Red fender logo. Red badge on the back. Then red caliper covers? Too much red? 🤷‍♂️ If the vehicle were white or black? I can see it. Suggestions…? I can easily change the narrative - make the calipers red and the rest black…


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I can't tell you how to go.
If you want pics of my calipers through my wheels, I can do that.

Your wheels have more visible area...nice, but I sorta like my wheels better (more symmetric).

With BLUE, I don't think you can have TOO much RED, but it's a matter of opinion....

You do You.

You can't go wrong....

Bob.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Have someone paint them for you if you do not want to paint them yourself. To be honest these covers are like adding wheel covers to rims. You know they are a cover and to me look like a less expensive alternative. When I see them or my son sees them we just shake our heads.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Bmanx said:


> Have someone paint them for you if you do not want to paint them yourself. To be honest these covers are like adding wheel covers to rims. You know they are a cover and to me look like a less expensive alternative. When I see them or my son sees them we just shake our heads.


As you can see, I went that route, and have on previous cars, and I'm almost 65, lol!
All the work is in getting the wheels off and back on. Painting is easy.
Good High Temp Paint and a new coat every couple of years (if you beat it up in the winter, which I no longer do  ), and you're good to go.
Save that $ for more fun mods!!

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Yea, I guess everyone sees things through a different lens. I've had calipers painted before. I find them hard to clean and the paint chipped off. It was a pain I didn't enjoy dealing with. With the covers, I can clean them easily and, after 3 years on my other vehicle, they haven't chipped or caused any issues. 

The analogy you make about them basically being hubcaps, is fair. Never thought of that, but see the point. 

For each their own, I suppose?!


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I can't tell you how to go.
> If you want pics of my calipers through my wheels, I can do that.
> 
> Your wheels have more visible area...nice, but I sorta like my wheels better (more symmetric).
> ...


Yes, please do send some photos if you have time. Thanks!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Will do 

Again, I am NOT trying to "move" you in any direction.

Style and choice is VERY individual. 
And VERY refreshing....

You do you 

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

200% agree and understand. I just like seeing options; particularly since you have the same color as we do!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Shumax said:


> And here they are...!  Can't decide if the rivets should be gray. But, for what they are? I really like what's here!
> 
> View attachment 140306














Bmanx said:


> Have someone paint them for you if you do not want to paint them yourself. To be honest these covers are like adding wheel covers to rims. You know they are a cover and to me look like a less expensive alternative. When I see them or my son sees them we just shake our heads.













If you're gonna do something....paint or powder coat would be a better approach then these cheesy/tacky looking covers, sorry


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Forgive me, I haven't washed my car for a couple weeks....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> View attachment 140772
> View attachment 140773


I think you just convinced me. I worry about cleaning this setup - had it done before on a prior vehicle and it was a pain to clean them. But, I admit, yours do look sharp.

Now I just need to find the new "R" and get them here quickly. I think I just found my winter break project!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I painted the calipers on my Spyder years ago.
Granted it never saw winters, but it still got driven.
I think I "re-painted them a few times in the span of 21 yrs, but it was always just:
1) Prep the caliper for paint. This usually meant brake clean and a brush and rag. Then wash thoroughly with a mix of Dawn soap and water.
2) Prep the wheel lining with paper and a old sheet.
3) Do my crazy "bag" trick.
4) Because I had "raised" lettering on the old calipers, I would carefully apply Vaseline to each one (this would easily come off with a gentle scrape of a fingernail or maybe the tip of an exacto knife.

I never used clear on the old calipers, so I'm hoping that will slow the re-paint process on these.

Here are the old wheels/calipers JUST prior to sale (21 yrs old):



http://imgur.com/0ljDkPn




http://imgur.com/Xu7pT6m


Oh yeah, I painted those "Triple Diamonds" on the center caps as well (they were "indented"), but only few times (maybe 2?)

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

As far as cleaning these calipers (and other areas in the wheel well), I normally use a pressure washer attachment sometimes called a "foam bomb".
I use it to do the whole vehicle, but it works perfectly to get into those wheel openings and does a terrific job....









Wash Your Car With This Hi Pressure Foam Gun! - Detail King







www.detailking.com





I put this on my pressure washer so I can adjust spray pressure:









RYOBI Pressure Washer Flow Control Valve RY31019 - The Home Depot


Quickly and conveniently adjust the pressure and flow of your pressure washer with the RYOBI Pressure Washer Flow Control Valve. This control valve delivers adjustability from a light rinse to full power.



www.homedepot.com





I use "chemical guys" soap (cherry!) and it comes out looking fantastic with very little work:









Amazon.com: Chemical Guys CWS_101 Maxi-Suds II Foaming Car Wash Soap (Works with Foam Cannons, Foam Guns or Bucket Washes) Safe for Cars, Trucks, Motorcycles, RVs & More, 128 fl oz (1 Gallon), Cherry Scent : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Chemical Guys CWS_101 Maxi-Suds II Foaming Car Wash Soap (Works with Foam Cannons, Foam Guns or Bucket Washes) Safe for Cars, Trucks, Motorcycles, RVs & More, 128 fl oz (1 Gallon), Cherry Scent : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





Car was mitt:

https://www.amazon.com/Mothers-9688...locphy=9015828&hvtargid=pla-568784248979&th=1

Just recently bought this to help keep those wheels clean 



Amazon.com



I could go on and on with detail stuff, but each person has their own level of comfort when it comes to having a "clean" vehicle.

PM me if you want more info...

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I would try to contact that seller and see if he can do a set with the new "R" logo.




Amazon.com



I'm sure he would.
It WILL take a bit to get....but I've told you that before...

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

And it starts…! . Couple coats of high heat primer. Three light coats of high heat red. Resting overnight. Add the BLACK “R’s” and then high heat clear over those. Should be done tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I hope you didn't go too heavy with the paint(s).
I was particularly careful not too apply it too thick.
I made sure there was no puddling...
The worry was that too much paint might "gum up" the movement of parts.

Yours looks a little thick.
We'll see.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Jan 23, 2022

Yes, I painted the top of the caliper (didn't even try to paint the backs). I taped nothing on the calipers themselves.
3 *light* (but very good coverage) coats of the red, added sticker, then 3 (*light* but good coverage) coats of high temp gloss clear.
If you're concerned about something, tape it.
*Just don't go GONZO on the thickness of each coat...*
I had ZERO issues after painting mine....

Bob.

^^^ That was from the private message we shared about this mod....


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Coats were light. Got the rears done. Fronts will be after lunch. Very happy with how they look. Hope it lasts.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks great!
I thought the new R-line logo was filled in?
Not too sure about the black.
Maybe WHITE or CHROME (filled in) would have really stood out....

To each his own 

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

After some digging, I see I got that wrong....










Sorry,

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

You know what? I agree. I hate chrome, but do like the SOLID black. You cost me an hour. Haha. But, ripped them off and replaced with the solid letters.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey! Don't say that out loud.
My wife thinks I'm wrong ALL the time 

I'm not too big on Chrome either, but I think WHITE or something LIGHT would show more through the spokes of the wheels.
That's why I did SILVER with the BLACK box behind it....



Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Done. Lighting is poor. Looks much better in the sun…


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

We finally have consistent temps coming above snow weather. So, I took the winter shoes off and slipped into the summer wear…!  I admit I am not happy with the offset of the OEM rims. The winter setup was near flush. These are not.  Still have an upset stomach with my experience with ECS spacers. Hell, they STILL have not refunded my $. Ridiculous Company to deal with…


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You got rid of the original rims?
While I liked my 21 rims over the 22 rims (the non-cemetrical pattern pinged my OCD...lol), I thought the 22 OEM SEL rims were damned nice!

The only other rim I considered for mine was the 21 SEL Black rims (same as mine but BLACK).

To each their own....

Bob.

EDIT: Did you get your bumper fixed?


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes. Bumper fixed. Came out 98%. I am good at that sort of thing. I have to show people where it was. 

Yes, got rid of the rims with 90 miles on them. I liked the style, but the 40 series tire was too harsh for my wife and I. Not to mention the potholes. Just not a good combo. We both like the 19’s and I now have a 50 series tire and many more tire options. I am a fan of the new Bridgestone Alenza pluses. I have them on my vehicle and they are incredibly smooth, good in the rain and decent in light snow…


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I found that lowering the tire pressure from the ridiculous 45+ lbs. to around 40 makes the ride much smoother....FWIW...

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Still trying to understand why the pressure is suggested to be so high🤷‍♂️ Even 40 is high. I am running 36 and always have. Have had no issues with other cars…?👍💪🤷‍♂️


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It's not rocket science.
More tire pressure = less tire surface touches the ground.
Less friction. Better gas mileage (major selling point....but our vehicles are less than impressive in that aspect).
VW apparently doesn't care about ride quality...

Bob.


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Shumax said:


> We finally have consistent temps coming above snow weather. So, I took the winter shoes off and slipped into the summer wear…!  I admit I am not happy with the offset of the OEM rims. The winter setup was near flush. These are not.  Still have an upset stomach with my experience with ECS spacers. Hell, they STILL have not refunded my $. Ridiculous Company to deal with…
> View attachment 166566
> 
> View attachment 166565


What was the issue with the ECS spacer kit? I had the spacers on my stock '22 but removed them when I installed H&R springs and 20" Niche rims. Thinking about reinstalling the spacers with the new rims to get a little more poke. Thanks.

T


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

They were warped and it took forever for them to agree. Then, I gave them back and they have not refunded my $ and it’s been 3+ weeks. Awful customer service…


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

That stinks man. Thanks for letting me know.


----------

